# Cleaners and Filters



## Somanc (Oct 1, 2020)

I have recently bought a sage barista touch which uses the new filters (£18!!!), I live in a hard water area.

Used for 2-3 coffees a day.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Sage-Appliances-BES008-Claris-Filter/dp/B07B2WRNZD/ref=asc_df_B07B2WRNZD/?tag=cfukweb-21&linkCode=df0&hvadid=332105967801&hvpos=&hvnetw=g&hvrand=18315345148010159573&hvpone=&hvptwo=&hvqmt=&hvdev=c&hvdvcmdl=&hvlocint=&hvlocphy=1006884&hvtargid=pla-444464584443&psc=1&th=1&psc=1

Although they are advertised as 3 months , I'm getting warning messages to replace within 1 month ( happened twice so far), setup is correct (actually curious how filter detects it needs replacing)

Curious why it is so much shorter than the advertised time scales, sage have been pretty much useless in advice.

Also does anyone know on alternative espresso cleaning tablets and Descaler rather than the branded sage ones.

https://www.johnlewis.com/sage-the-descaler/p3106093?sku=236703664&s_ppc=2dx92700055381547514&tmad=c&tmcampid=2&gclid=EAIaIQobChMIg5Oqn4qT7AIVArd3Ch2EogFtEAQYASABEgI1LPD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds

https://www.descaler.co.uk/sage-espresso-cleaning-tablets/?gclid=EAIaIQobChMI_-3stIqT7AIVkuF3Ch3phwCLEAQYASABEgLNKvD_BwE

As you can imagine these are quickly mounting up monthly costs

1 filter + 1 descaler + 1 espresso clean so would love to know if alternatives are available

Thanks for any advice

Kris


----------



## AJP80 (Feb 29, 2020)

From my experience of different Sage machines that use this filter, they estimate filter life based on water hardness in your area, which is inputted by the user. For this purpose, the machines I've used come with a colour changing strip for dipping in a sample of tap water. Does that sound familiar? There should be a step in the machine set up process that allows for this input.

If that is set up properly (and it might be as you say you live in a hard water area), then a cost efficient solution may be to switch to a separate water filter e.g. an Osmio r.o. machine (high initial outlay but much cheaper thereafter if you drink a lot of filtered water) or effective jug based water filter (e.g. ZeroWater - low initial outlay but becomes expensive if you drink a lot of filtered water due to cost of filters).


----------



## lunarstablos (Mar 27, 2020)

Can't go far wrong with Urnex Descal and Cafiza tablets/powder. Far better value than the Sage ones


----------

